# Cobra Fly Z S - what does the S mean?



## TommyS (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi, I am looking at getting a new driver - not looking to spend too much. I've noticed several retailers offering the Cobra Fly Z S for a reasonable price. However, I can only find information about the Cobra Fly Z and Z+ - lots of reviews on this but nothing about the S! Not even on Cobra product catalogues. The reviews of the Fly Z are positive but I don't know what I am getting into with the S. I've thought of steel but the shaft is graphite. Stiff but I get options on flex when buying. The only possible suggestion (from an Amazon answer) is that it doesn't offer the variable loft of the Fly Z. This may make sense but what would the S stand for? And why cannot I not find any information from other official sources? Can anyone shed any light? Would be much appreciated!


----------



## Slab (Jan 8, 2019)

Never seen that one either, pure guess but the 'S' could refer to _senior _flex shaft. It might also be worth looking at the ladies range of Cobra Fly Z gear to see if the 'S' is a reference to one of the variants from that range

edit:, just googled it, the 'S' variant has a *s*peed channel cut in the sole that's not there on the regular fly-z or + Seems clear then that the *s* stands for that

I see from the images its not got the same loft adjustment option (as you found out already) and the rear weight appears to be fixed rather than removable


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 8, 2019)

Welcome along

Whatâ€™s the S stand for in TommyS canâ€™t find it anywhere


----------



## pendodave (Jan 8, 2019)

Looking online, I wonder if it's for 'starter' as it seems to be a budget line available at sports direct etc.

Visually it looks like a fly z, but I wonder about its materials and construction compared to the original.

The original was well regarded and is widely available from reputable 2nd hand sellers such as golf bidder and less reputable (!) ones like the bay. I doubt you'd pay more, and probably a bit less, and at least you'll know that it's the 'real' thing and be able to move it on should you need to.

Speaking of moving things on, by coincidence I have a lovely red fly z which i'd be willing to exchange for Â£50 if you are anywhere near East Herts...


----------



## TommyS (Jan 8, 2019)

Thank you all for your replies. I had emailed Cobra Customer Services and have just received their reply, which I thought I would share:
_
The FLY Z-S Driver was an SMU product which was manufactured specifically for some our authorised accounts which is why you are probably struggling to find information on this specific driver. 

The driver has been manufactured using slightly different materials compared to the other two models which are not as superior. These drivers tend to be found in the package sets that are sold at these stockists._

So pretty on the money @pendodave Thanks for the offer, unfortunately not local and part of me wanted a new driver (I've gone second hand for irons). Some decisions to be made...


----------



## pool888 (Jan 13, 2019)

One of the main differences with the "S" models is they have fixed hosels rather than the adjustable ones in the normal Fly Z. With normal Fly Z you can adjust the loft and draw bias you cant with the "S".


----------



## TommyS (Jan 13, 2019)

Just to feedback on this...

I decided to give it a go. One trip to the range and the gold weight on the back has come off already (looks like it was glued on as opposed to screwed on, on the Fly Z). Cobra weren't kidding with 'not as superior'. Surprised they would put their name to something like this. Needless to say Sports Direct can expect it back pretty soon!


----------

